# African Cichlids



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

How many people here keep african cichlids ?


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got yellow labs and demasonis in a 55 gallon. Great tank..going strong for 3 years!


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

And those are cool fish as well. The yellow labs have got to be at the top of the popular cichlid list. :animated_fish_swimm


----------

